# Obama to ban Christmas Cards on Military Bases



## Eric Weiss (Nov 5, 2015)

Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.

Per executive order,all overseas military mail will be monitored for references to Christmas, Jesus Christ, or pork products which are known to offend Muslims.

An Army Veteran who reached out to Fox News said Pentagon leadership is “hypersensitive to anyone who says they feel like their rights are being violated.”

“It’s extremely frustrating,” the soldier said. “The U.S. Military is living in fear of radical Muslims.”
The soldier, who asked not to be identified because he feared being disciplined or assaulted my Muslims, said many people are furious over the censorship
.
“If soldiers cannot speak the name of God, let alone Christ, what are we fighting for?” he asked. “I’ve towed the company line for years but this has pushed me too far to sit quietly while personal liberties are trampled upon.”

The soldier said in recent months they have been reminded that they cannot proselytize and they cannot share their faith say anything nice about Jesus or Christianity.
“We are strongly discouraged from having any kind of Christian items on our desks or in our offices,” he said
Texas-based Liberty Institute sent a demand letter to the White House, insisting they immediately drop this policy which allows a generic greeting but disallows references to Christmas, which is officially recognized as a national holiday under federal law.

Liberty Institute’s Director of Litigation, Hyman Stratcher, responded in a statement, “Obama is once again engaging in unlawful religious discrimination. It is shameful that the military continues to censor religious speech in Christmas cards while allowing atheists,gays, and satanists to send porn,drugs,electronic cigarettes,or any other ungodly thing they want.”
Imam Al-Suq Akweer of the Islamic Friendship Coalition applauded the move as a step in the right direction in the quest for improved Islamic relations.

"Disbelievers are trying to draw Muslims away from the straight path".he said,"Christmas Day and associated celebrations are among the ''falsehoods'' for a Muslim to avoid.A Muslim is neither allowed to celebrate the Christmas Day nor is he allowed to congratulate them.Americans on Muslim soil must learn to abide by our customs to ensure peaceful relations.

The ban will go into effect December 1st.Military personnel will be given handbooks to explain what can and cannot be sent from home

Fox News The FB Page: OBAMA LAUNCHES FIRST SALVO IN WAR ON CHRISTMAS


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 5, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.



I agree, but I wouldn't past these sniveling Muslim sympathizers we have in our government and the one that is President of this country.

just freaking sick what they've done to the moral of our Military men and women


----------



## Wildman (Nov 5, 2015)

Eric Weiss said:


> ...*Christmas, Jesus Christ, or pork products which are known to offend Muslims.*



i would like to offend muslimes with a pork lubricated .224" copper clad lead pill at 3200 feet per second right thru their fucking 12th century brain.

they should all be stoned to death.., the stones propelled by a few nuclear detonations.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

If this is true....this will put a fork in the left's claims that Obama isn't a closet Muslim. 

Obama may not be a good Muslim......but he thinks like one.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

Eric Weiss said:


> Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> 
> Per executive order,all overseas military mail will be monitored for references to Christmas, Jesus Christ, or pork products which are known to offend Muslims.
> 
> ...


Essentially, this is Obama slowly enforcing Sharia Law in the U.S. Military.


----------



## Compost (Nov 5, 2015)

Some time ago, I remember reading that manger scenes were removed from all bases.  Now we hear that the pentagon is CENSORING military people's mail to sniff out Christian themes and intercept them.  If true, it's about time we called it what it is:  War on Christians.  And it's ramping up.


----------



## Camp (Nov 5, 2015)

This story is an old regurgitated hoax being promoted by the liars and dishonest conservative right wing media. 

www.hoax-slayer.com/christmas-banned-offends-muslims-false-story.shtml


----------



## guno (Nov 5, 2015)

Camp said:


> This story is an old regurgitated hoax being promoted by the liars and dishonest conservative right wing media.
> 
> www.hoax-slayer.com/christmas-banned-offends-muslims-false-story.shtml




Faux is just whipping up their uneducated base


----------



## jillian (Nov 5, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.



they're starting the faux war on christmas thing early this year. 

they've never been right yet.


----------



## jillian (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> If this is true....this will put a fork in the left's claims that Obama isn't a closet Muslim.
> 
> Obama may not be a good Muslim......but he thinks like one.



but nothing you've ever said is true. i guess that's what happens when you're an obamas-deranged loon.

great new rightwingnut conspiracy theory, though.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true....this will put a fork in the left's claims that Obama isn't a closet Muslim.
> ...


STFU troll.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Holidays Mudwhistle


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Happy Holidays Mudwhistle


Same to you.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 5, 2015)

So...What this means is all Christmas cards should now show Jesus Christ enjoy a bacon sandwich, a cold frosty beer, saying Merry Christmas while watching the South Park episode where Santa delivers toys to middle eastern countries turning it into a Rockwellian yuletide place?


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

Liberty Institute’s Director of Litigation, Hyman Stratcher


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

The satire site where this piece was lifted from is actually pretty funny. lol

Fox Entertainment - Google+


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

Fox News The FB Page: Is Star Wars Trying To Promote White Genocide?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

Camp said:


> This story is an old regurgitated hoax being promoted by the liars and dishonest conservative right wing media.
> 
> www.hoax-slayer.com/christmas-banned-offends-muslims-false-story.shtml


 

IF any of you left-wing nutjobs had ever wore a uniform in the modern era of fighting islamo-fascism you would know this story is completely believable. Our troops go out of their way to not offend Muslims in the countries they are operating in.

 libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

jillian said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.
> ...


 

when are you EVER right on anything???


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

*US Troops On Food Restrictions During Month Of Ramadan*
truthuncensored.net/u-s-*troops*-on-food-*restrictions*-during-month-of-ra...

Cached
Jun 27, 2015 - *U.S. Troops* On Food *Restrictions* During Month Of Ramadan ... southwest Asia reminded U.S military personnel stationed in *Muslim* countries ... A spokesperson for United States Central Command [CENTCOM] said that “we are *not* aware .... to remove my cross necklace i wear as it was *offending* a *Muslim*


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.


LOL, you need "independent confirmation" ? First off Obama is an incompetent asshole not a complete foaming at the mouth, lunatic, secondly do you think for one second that if the Obama Administration even hinted that it was considering doing something like this there wouldn't be 30 million angry Christians storming the White House right now? And lastly the OP's link DOESN'T EVEN POINT TO FOX NEWS. 

Get with the program Mac.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

Eric Weiss said:


> Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> 
> Per executive order,all overseas military mail will be monitored for references to Christmas, Jesus Christ, or pork products which are known to offend Muslims.
> 
> ...


I've seen a lot of stupid shit on the web every christmas with Fox Noise trying to demonize liberals each and every year ...  this one takes the cake ... are you republicans this stupid to believe this bull shit ??? really, are you???


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Don't forget your hijab, soldier! American servicewomen ...*
dailycaller.com/.../dont-forget-your-hijab-*soldier*-*americ*...

Cached
Similar
The Daily Caller
Loading...
Mar 31, 2011 - *American military women* stationed in Afghanistan urged to don *Muslim* ... are being encouraged to wear a *Muslim* headscarf when interacting with civilians. ... “All the services have several-hundred-page *regulations* about what is ... worn by *female* service members in Afghanistan and other *Muslim nations*


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> Eric Weiss said:
> 
> 
> > Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> ...


 

being the complete mindless moron you are you WOULD be taken aback by the notion that people who are ACTUALLY SLAUGHTERING CHRISTIANS AS WE SPEAK wouldnt want to see Christmas cards on display in their Muslim countries


----------



## playtime (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## guno (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > This story is an old regurgitated hoax being promoted by the liars and dishonest conservative right wing media.
> ...



Vietnam vet here you  moron


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 5, 2015)

Funny what we're willing to do to avoid upsetting Muslims, but what they do themselves never comes up. Google Pakistan homemade porn; Saudi Arabia homemade porn; Iraq homemade porn sometime. But ya, it's Christmas cards they get uppity about.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

guno said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


 

and complete idiot who cant read obviously


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

This might be my favorite thus far:






Fox News The FB Page


----------



## The VOR (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.
> ...


You are un-American scum.  Stupid, gullible people like you are so easily duped.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

what part of "in the modern era of fighting islamo-fascism" escaped you leftard???


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

guno said:


> Vietnam vet here you  moron


Better keep that quiet, last thing you want is the Donald berating you for fighting in a war we didn't win, hell that's almost as bad as getting captured.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

The VOR said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


 

again you angry loser; why is it so unplausible to you moron???


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> If this is true....this will put a fork in the left's claims that Obama isn't a closet Muslim.
> 
> Obama may not be a good Muslim......but he thinks like one.


republicans are losing votes in the polling across the United states .... what a better way to raise anger towards liberals/dems among voters ... make up a lie... you guys say a lot about us dem/liberals, do you honestly think that we would be that stupid ???? do you honestly think any president would be that stupid ??? really??? like benghazi hearings, if they continue down this path to push this pack of lies from the right, this too could blow up into thepublicans faces


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.
> ...



I suggest that if you are going to blame all the good Muslims in this country for the conduct of a few extremists that you read about the Christian Crusades and Inquisitions. It doesn't get any bloodier than that!


----------



## The VOR (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Eric Weiss said:
> 
> 
> > Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> ...


ODS at its finest; all day, every day.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > This story is an old regurgitated hoax being promoted by the liars and dishonest conservative right wing media.
> ...


I wore the uniform for 21 years...and I knew from the very first post that it was a bogus story.  How long did you fall for it?


----------



## Freewill (Nov 5, 2015)

Obviously this has been shown to be a bit of fantasy.

Problem is there it is more then a bit believable.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

HILARIOUS!!

 the people trying to ban public displays of Christianity HERE dont believe their Muslim friends, some of the slaughtering Christians as we speak, also dont want to see public displays of Christianity in their OWN COUNTRIES

seriously what mindless morons the left-wingers that post here are!!


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


 

again idiot

when was that????

be honest


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Till now....I watch news programs daily.....well, all of them except Faux! If I want a Rupert Murdoch opinion...first I'll wonder why and then if the world doesn't immediately end I will commit suicide.


----------



## The VOR (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > This story is an old regurgitated hoax being promoted by the liars and dishonest conservative right wing media.
> ...


No, this story is just like you, complete bullshit.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> *Don't forget your hijab, soldier! American servicewomen ...*
> dailycaller.com/.../dont-forget-your-hijab-*soldier*-*americ*...
> 
> Cached
> ...


encouraging them and forcing them are two different things ... you can push all your non-sense here on these boards all you want bedwetter but nobody is being forced the are advising them ... big difference


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true....this will put a fork in the left's claims that Obama isn't a closet Muslim.
> ...


 

you just completely lied to yourself and it's freakin funnty1
1
 seriously what a damn idiot

actually republicans did well in the elections just the other day

 and carson is beating hillary in head to head polls

go cry


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > *Don't forget your hijab, soldier! American servicewomen ...*
> ...


 

no they arent two different things when the order comes from the theater 4-star general

you're simply an idiot


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

The VOR said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


 

prove it angry jackass


----------



## The VOR (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Frothing at the mouth again, are we?  LOL.

Doctor Demento won't even be around in a few more months.


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

HERE ARE LEFT-WING NUTOBS Admitting  WE SHOULDNT DISPLAY CHRISTMAS SYMBOLS:

LIBS ARE LOSERS WHO LIE TO THEMSELVES:



*Top Ten Ways to Convince the Muslims We're On a Crusade ...*
www.huffingtonpost.com/.../top-ten-ways-to-convin...

Cached
Similar
The Huffington Post
Loading...
Nov 18, 2009 - Have top *U.S. military* officers, Defense Department officials, and ... 847, a resolution "recognizing the importance of *Christmas* and the Christian faith,'' said that ". .... *military* websites, show conspicuously *displayed* Christian *symbols*, such ... not only tolerated but promoted on our bases in *Muslim countries*


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2015)

This is no hoax...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 5, 2015)

Imam Al-Suq Akweer


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Weiss said:
> ...


this show what a total idiot you are ... nobody is pushing your stupidity on people sending christmas cards or presents
P.S.
taken Aback ??? don't believe I seen that terminology before ... another tiny bit of proof that bedwetter needs to go and get his GED


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

Another example of the Pope's left wing agenda!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 5, 2015)

The DOJ under GWB actually required a litmus test excluding all but Republicans from employment as US Attorneys; fired US Attorney's without cause and engaged in partisan practices in violation of the civil service rules.

See Monica Goodling and Alberto Gonzoles bios for a real scandal - not the usual right wing bullshit echoed by right wing morons which pollute this message board with lies, half-truths, rumors, innuendos, hate and fear.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


if anyone here is a complete idiot that would be you... you believe everything that these right wing nut jobs tell you... would we expect anything else from you??? you being a right wing nut job ... love that koolaid don't ya


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> Eric Weiss said:
> 
> 
> > Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> ...


Some......apparently are.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2015)

Eric Weiss said:


> Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> 
> Per executive order,all overseas military mail will be monitored for references to Christmas, Jesus Christ, or pork products which are known to offend Muslims.
> 
> ...


 
Are you just gullible or are you pulling our leg?


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

The VOR said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


that's the story of bedwetter life ... he's so full of shit that you can smell him coming a mile away


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


 

you cant cant back up the shit you're talking

what a surprise

loser


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

The VOR said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


it's stephoney what would you expect coming from her she's been drinking the koolaid from day one


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> HILARIOUS!!
> 
> the people trying to ban public displays of Christianity HERE dont believe their Muslim friends, some of the slaughtering Christians as we speak, also dont want to see public displays of Christianity in their OWN COUNTRIES
> 
> seriously what mindless morons the left-wingers that post here are!!


They know they're being obtuse. They know they're denying the obvious. It's a game they play. What they don't seem to know is that we know they're playing a game.


----------



## bullwinkle (Nov 5, 2015)

Camp said:


> This story is an old regurgitated hoax being promoted by the liars and dishonest conservative right wing media.
> 
> www.hoax-slayer.com/christmas-banned-offends-muslims-false-story.shtml


I believe it is 'regurgitated hoax' too.  A few years back I got an Email declaring that our combat troops in Iraq were not allowed to pray before a mission, along with the one about how there was a movement to remove crosses on graves at military cemeteries.  I had an electrician friend working for KBR in Iraq at the time.  He said it was utter bull.  But there IS a kernel of truth I think.  I recall during the first Gulf War when GHWB was prez that our bases in Saudi Arabia had strict rules for off-base conduct.  No women driving, no cross necklaces, etc.  And the original post today does not say if these rulings are on-base or off-base conduct.  So...pass the salt.  This is a typical FOX attempt at an adrenaline rush to keep the ratings up.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


 

that link is bullshit you idiot

have you ever worn a uniform???


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


So you call a vet an idiot....very telling.   I served, proudly, from 1977 to 1999.   And you?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

have evn one of the left-wing losers here worn a uniform in the era of fighting islamo-fascism and being stationed for long periods on other countries??
 well???????????????????


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


its bedwetter... he's falls for shit all the time ... its his way of life... if his handlers from fox noise tells him it so, he buys it hook line and sinker ...


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 

then you dont know what is being done to accomodate Muslims in the presence of our troops  NOW do you/??

be honest you clown


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


 

all day long you can make a fool of yourself ofering no substance

AGAIN

have you ever worn a uniform???

when???


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Why is it that in all the years you've been on this board, that just now you're coming up with this story about being a lifer?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

its a simple honest question. which of you on the Left has worn a uniform in Iraq or Afghanistan????


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> So you call a vet an idiot....very telling.   I served, proudly, from 1977 to 1999.   And you?



The fact that you "served proudly from 1977 to 1999" doesn't mean you're not an idiot, I met plenty of idiots while I was in the military and most of 'em were lifers.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

tickk tock tick tock tick tock.......................................


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


remember, its bedweter, you're debating with a moron ... after all who was it that cut the spending for the VA ???? humm !!!!! who could that be... the republicans did ...  then they have the gual to complain that vets can't get in fast enough ... that's the republican way ...tell the country they support vets ... how do they support vets ??? by cutting the money to support vets ... like bedwetter, only the republican who did their time in the service are good ones ... us liberals/dems were all idsiots ...


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Pucker up and practice, "Madame President"......the election is a year away.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> tickk tock tick tock tick tock.......................................


ding  !!!! damn time ran out from you ... once again you shine like the idiot you are


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


 


tsk tsk tsk

such a coward

 when have you worn a uniform?
 cant answer simple question???


snicker


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > tickk tock tick tock tick tock.......................................
> ...


 

lol


coward


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

Campbell said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


 

off topic

 you too, when did you wear a uniform on a tour in a muslim country?????


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

so idiots admit you dont know what's going on right??????


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


I most certainly do...I live in a military town, have many military friends...My neighbor is a Marine officer who has done 4 tours over there....another neighbor an Air Force officer (MP) who's done 3 tours....and my wife still works on both Camp Pendleton and MCAS Miramar..after also retiring from the Navy.  Our local news is full of military news because we are a military town.

Now....asking again.  When did YOU serve?  And what branch?


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 5, 2015)

what's up with this LOSER called Playtime going around and putting smiley faces all over everyone postings? if it's not this idiot it's Guano.

this is in the Politics forum.

really? is this a serious board or what?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

It's a very interesting study to watch those who get hoodwinked get mad NOT at those who lied to them with this story....but those who exposed the lie.   Psychologically interesting.


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> when have you worn a uniform?
> cant answer simple question???



Before that question can be settled I think we'll need some clarification from the judges on whether or not a straight jacket is considered a uniform, the rule book is a bit foggy on that one.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> what's up with this LOSER called Playtime going around and putting smiley faces all over everyone postings? if it's not this idiot it's Guano.
> 
> this is in the Politics forum.
> 
> really? is this a serious board or what?


Nice post.   Chock full on thread content.


----------



## turzovka (Nov 5, 2015)

Campbell said:


> I suggest that if you are going to blame all the good Muslims in this country for the conduct of a few extremists that you read about the Christian Crusades and Inquisitions. It doesn't get any bloodier than that!



I suggest whoever you are directing these comments to not give you even an ounce of credit for understanding the truth or disseminating it.

You sound just like that clown in the White House who at the national prayer breakfast after the ISIS stories were running wild with their demonic executions told all those Christians present to get off their high horses because we (ha! he used the word 'we') are guilty of the Crusades and slavery.       

By the way -- the Crusades were in response to a few centuries of militant Islam taking over many Middle East and North African nations by force, forcing their religion upon them, desecrating Christian and Jewish sites, and causing fear and havoc amongst Christian pilgrims.       So sorry church leaders in Europe had the courage to stop this menace.   So sorry the soldiers did not behave well.   So sorry you are so duped as to tell your lies constantly.


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> .
> really? is this a serious board or what?


Did you want a serious answer or would you prefer the truth?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 

great!!!! have him come on here and say we allow open displays of Christian symbols on OVERSEAS FOBS in Muslim countries

you cant and you wont

cuz ur a coward on the wrong side of the issue


as usual


----------



## Camp (Nov 5, 2015)

bullwinkle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > This story is an old regurgitated hoax being promoted by the liars and dishonest conservative right wing media.
> ...


Reminders and request to respect a host countries culture when off base have been going on forever. Nothing new about that. The big lie being told is what the OP claims about Christmas cards being forbidden and banned by Obama and the conservative right wing media promoting the lie. Posters here are just desperately trying to muddy the waters and change the subject after being caught in the lame lie. The sad part is that many of the brainwashed dumbass's on the right will believe the lie. That is the goal of the disinformation propagandist that promote this garbage.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

Click to expand...
So you call a vet an idiot....very telling. I served, proudly, from 1977 to 1999. And you?
Click to expand...

then you dont know what is being done to accomodate Muslims in the presence of our troops NOW do you/??

be honest you clown
Click to expand...
I most certainly do...I live in a military town, have many military friends...My neighbor is a Marine officer who has done 4 tours over there....another neighbor an Air Force officer (MP) who's done 3 tours....and my wife still works on both Camp Pendleton and MCAS Miramar..after also retiring from the Navy. Our local news is full of military news because we are a military town.


i'm waiting jackass./....................................................


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Anyone else notice besides myself that even tho having been asked twice AND your ranting about how much you know about what goes on in the Sandbox....you STILL haven't told us when you served and/or what branch of the military...........?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

Camp said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


 

back it up you mindless moron. you're saying it's true out of one side of your mouth and it's not out of the other


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true....this will put a fork in the left's claims that Obama isn't a closet Muslim.
> ...


Guess you missed the election  results Wednesday.

Democrats  got creamed yet again.

In KY the Democrat running for governor  was polled at leading the race but ended up losing by 9 points. The vote swung by 3000 to the Republican in one district alone. They say that locking that woman up over same-sex marriage pissed a lot of people off.

Shutting down the coal industry, voting against closing the borders, releasing convicted criminals into our streets,  causing riots in our streets, encouraging the breaking of our laws,......trying to take our guns.

Nope, Democrats  are setting up a massive landslide election for Republicans, regardless what the media says. And if the GOP doesn't  clean up their act, anyone who runs against  them will beat them, other than any Democrat.  Neither has earned our trust, but especially  Democrats.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

Camp said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


And....get very mad at those who expose the lie.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

Camp said:


> Posters here are just desperately trying to muddy the waters and change the subject after being caught in the lame lie


 
you'll be proving it'/s a lie any second now right???


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


whose the idiot now... you can't even comprehend your own post very first 2 lines 
quote: "*American military women* stationed in Afghanistan urged to don *Muslim* ... are being encouraged to wear a *Muslim* headscarf


the word "urged" is telling them for their own good ... its not ordering them they have to wear a scarf ...
the word "encouraged" it asking them, not ordering them ... now whose the real idiot here ... well your response just prove you to be the fool that you are

BWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA what a loser you are bedwetter ... you can't even comprehend what you have read ...


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > bullwinkle said:
> ...


 

once again; prove it's a lie or STFU


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Click to expand...
> So you call a vet an idiot....very telling. I served, proudly, from 1977 to 1999. And you?
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...


Are you so upset that you cannot even quote posts correctly anymore?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


 

YOU'VE NEVER WORE A UNIFORM RIGHT???


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Still not seeing when you served and/or what branch.  Are you one of those non-serving "know-it-alls"?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

DOES A  4-star General in theater need to say "it's an order"??

you people are morons!!

lol


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


seems to me you're the angry one here bedwetter  .... you just can't seem to prove yourself ... whats new on that front ...


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 

nice deflection loser

again prove the story isnt correct


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

Campbell said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Didn't  you hear?
She's  losing in the polls to the top 4 Republicans. 

Guess you'd better  start branching  out and looking at more honest media sources.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


 

projection


YAWN


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 5, 2015)

Getting rid of this ugly hater of US, our traditions, of our Country, that Obama


 will be the time we can start healing from all the damage they have brought down on us

vote this nasty party out come 2016 no more Hillary, no 100 year old Socialist Bernie NO MORE


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

This thread just keeps getting more and more delicious. lol


----------



## guno (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> DOES A  4-star General in theater need to say "it's an order"??
> 
> you people are morons!!
> 
> lol


You Never served in the Military , just a loud mouth chickehawk in jesusland


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

In similar situations that have come to light, military commanders have ordered the removal of the religious symbols. In April 2012, when a Marine Corps squadron revived the "Crusaders" name with the shield and cross logo for fighter jets, the Military Religious Freedom Foundation challenged the move, citing constitutional and security concerns. The next month, the Marine Corps said that the squadron had converted back to the moniker "Werewolves," replacing the logos from the jets, uniforms, buildings and elsewhere.
A chapel at Camp Marmal, another U.S. base in northern Afghanistan, was ordered to remove a large cross from its chapel after complaints, Politico reported. A spokesman from the Pentagon agreed that the Camp Marmal cross had violated Army regulations.
In Afghanistan, where the population is more than 99 percent Muslim, the tiny Christian population worships in secret, out of fear of attack by extremist Muslims. Christian evangelism is illegal in the country, and foreigners suspected of spreading Christian teachings have been deported by the government, and attacked and kidnapped by extremists


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



the story in the OP is of course correct. Just ask Hyman Stratcher, Imam Al-Suq Akweer, Haywood Jablome, Mike Hunt, Ima Dumphuk, Oliver Clothesoff, and Amanda Huggenkiss.

Now we only need further corroboration from 4 Star General I. M. Supremely Stupid and Should Shut Up Immediately, Esq.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

Camp said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


If it's  a lie, who is responsible  for it? What was the source?

Judging  by this administration's past history,  the first place to check is the white house. They are responsible  for so many other false rumors like a video  causing Benghazi. Nothing in the news can be trusted anymore, and who's fault is that?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

guno said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > DOES A  4-star General in theater need to say "it's an order"??
> ...


 

i'm very close to New York City you moron

then again when are you ever right about anything


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

mdk said:


> This thread just keeps getting more and more delicious. lol


Yeah but it's fattening and the World Health Organization claims it causes cancer... so be careful not to overindulge.


----------



## guno (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Getting rid of this ugly hater of US, our traditions, of our Country, that Obama
> 
> 
> will be the time we can start healing from all the damage they have brought down on us
> ...


OMg OMG frinken fracken  Obama ruined everyone life!!!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> DOES A  4-star General in theater need to say "it's an order"??
> 
> you people are morons!!
> 
> lol


yes!!!


----------



## guno (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...




And you served in the Military when?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

do we have rules governing the display of christian symbols in Muslim countries or not leftardz?

 can you be honest about ANYTHING??
 IF YOU can be honest and admit we DO


 then why are you pathetic clowns coming unhinged at the notion that might include open displays of Christamas cards and such???


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > DOES A  4-star General in theater need to say "it's an order"??
> ...


 

said the loser who never served


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

guno said:


> OMg OMG frinken fracken  Obama ruined everyone life!!!



Nah-Uh, it was Bush that ruined everyone's lives, Obama just came along and tee-totally fucked the country up.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 5, 2015)

he served under 4 Star General Welfare Clausewitz.


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Not so fast, Postmaster General Dixie Wreck confirmed this story.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


we all know he's a liar ... he'll make it up you can' count on that ... he always does


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 5, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



well you gave one person a tingle with that. whatever it was. do you know for a fact the article isn't TRUE?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 5, 2015)

mdk said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



I am totally on board with this story. After all, Ayatollah Aycantsee Madick cuz Mesophat posted a +1 on myjihadspace.com.


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

NightFox said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > This thread just keeps getting more and more delicious. lol
> ...



I hope I don't ruin my morning run. lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

guno said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


When did you serve?

There is a gag order on US Army troops. They are ordered not to speak in negative terms about Obama. All active duty and civilians  are reminded not to engage in political  discussions or speak negatively  of Islam. They can be punished if they are reported.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


the real question is have you???


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> I am totally on board with this story. After all, Ayatollah Aycantsee Madick cuz Mesophat posted a +1 on myjihadspace.com.


Yeah just wait until the NSA reads that , your ass is going to Gitmo........


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> well you gave one person a tingle with that. whatever it was. do you know for a fact the article isn't TRUE?



It is from a hoax website. You got duped. Quit sniveling and take your lumps like a big girl.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


  Did you?   Still asking and you're still not answering.  I wonder why.......................


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 5, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> The DOJ under GWB actually required a litmus test excluding all but Republicans from employment as US Attorneys; fired US Attorney's without cause and engaged in partisan practices in violation of the civil service rules.
> 
> See Monica Goodling and Alberto Gonzoles bios for a real scandal - not the usual right wing bullshit echoed by right wing morons which pollute this message board with lies, half-truths, rumors, innuendos, hate and fear.



Only a fool finds the action of the DOJ during the GW Bush administration funny, it was and remains tragic no matter how many times the Ministry of Truth tried to rewrite history.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


never is such a strong word from a loser like you


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


You've asked others if they've served...including me, and I answered.  Now it's your turn.  When did you serve/what branch?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



i totally believe this one from the same source.

Fox News The FB Page: October 2015

it could be about you.

"We decided to pull a random redneck tea partier off FaceBook and see what he says about the Obama administration. And boy did he say a LOT ....
Random Redneck: ..."Shoot you wanna talk about Obummer? Where does I start? The breeakin of the constitootion? Maybe? All dem illegals he's bringin here ta take mah foodstamps an mah opptoonites. His black panthers scarin hard workin white folks. Dis here's Murkia an I done hand nuff a his muslim BS I tell ya. Now I know all dem "facts" libtards keep tryin ta check me on but I got nothing but laughin at that. Like I'll even read it? I mean, who reads "facts" when ya got a GUT ta think wit?
Jesus gave ya a GUT fer a RESON Libtards!!!!!
Obummercare: FAILURE. I seen the "facts" an I KNOW they made em up. How? I FEEL it in mah gut. They givin all that medicl care ta the ilegal muslims comin up from Mexico digused as Mexicans.
The Mid east FAILURE: We should just nuke the fuckin A-rabs an be done wit it. That's what Trumps gonna do. You see if he dont.
The wall on the boarder: FAILURE. Obummer ain't even STARTED the wall. Another one a his "campagin prominsses wasn't nothin but a lie ta make people think he didn't want the illgals here.
Fast an Furyus. Chem trails Benghazi!!
BENGAHZI BENCHAZI BENGAHZI!!!!!!! THAT FUCKIN BITHC HILLACROOK!!!!!!! SHE NEEDS TA BE IN PRISON TO!!!!!!!"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
We had to cut out most of this morons 3 thousand word rant considering the fact that polling shows most of our "readers" don't read much past a few sentences. More reading tends to make them nod off in stupefied, drooling nappytime.
In fact. I'm certain 98% of you idiot sheep haven't read past "Obummercare" FAILURE" before deciding this man was your new hero, buying his tee shirt, and moving on to the next piece of sordid clickbait that catches your wondering eye and limited imagination.
What do YOU think?"


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2015)

Gosh, is it already time for this old lie again?

Gullible RW traitors will fall for every dumb ass story that comes along.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

guno said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > DOES A  4-star General in theater need to say "it's an order"??
> ...


It's sure looking that way.  He asked me and some others if we served and yet he will not answer the same question tho I've asked him several times.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


How many military bases near you?  I sure hope you aren't one of those Stolen Valor losers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And everyone's favorite Republican Tea Party Congressman, Ben Dover.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


And now....you are talking to yourself?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't  know.....stories of similar policies are all over the place. 

According  to this article,  the VA banned children from giving Christmas gifts to wounded veterans. EXCLUSIVE-Liberty Institute: Veterans Affairs Bans Christmas Cards to Troops over Religious Content - Breitbart


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2015)

It gets much worse

Obama has revoked Santa's security clearance and he will not be allowed on military bases


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> It gets much worse
> 
> Obama has revoked Santa's security clearance and he will not be allowed on military bases


 

ironically i'd almost bet a santa display is banned on military bases

hilarious when you goofballs try to make jokes and there's more truth to them than think!!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I don't  know.....stories of similar policies are all over the place.
> 
> According  to this article,  the VA banned children from giving Christmas gifts to wounded veterans. EXCLUSIVE-Liberty Institute: Veterans Affairs Bans Christmas Cards to Troops over Religious Content - Breitbart



that is from another well-known hoax site.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I don't  know.....stories of similar policies are all over the place.
> 
> According  to this article,  the VA banned children from giving Christmas gifts to wounded veterans. EXCLUSIVE-Liberty Institute: Veterans Affairs Bans Christmas Cards to Troops over Religious Content - Breitbart


   Riiiiiiight.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...




More paranoid fiction from mudwhistle -

And I'll bet every idiot RW on this board believes this is true.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It gets much worse
> ...


What do you know about military bases?   And since when was Santa a religious symbol?

Note to the sane people here....many commands have children's christmas parties for dependent children and pick someone (why is it always a Chief?) to play Santa.  When my daughter was young they brought Santa in on one of the squadron planes...taxing up to the hangar where all the kids were waiting.  Very cool stuff for the kids.   But Bedwetter wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> It's sure looking that way.  He asked me and some others if we served and yet he will not answer the same question tho *I've asked him several times.*



Uh-Huh, perhaps you should ask 700 more times or barring that just make up an answer that fits whatever point that it is you're attempting to prove ....


----------



## Rustic (Nov 5, 2015)

I have yet to see proof that this story is true, and for that matter proof it is false??


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

NightFox said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's sure looking that way.  He asked me and some others if we served and yet he will not answer the same question tho *I've asked him several times.*
> ...


Well, I think the point has been proved.  Bedwetter has never served.  Of course, the military doesn't take bedwetters anyways.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



Retired Chief Petty Officer (E-7), USCG here. Joined in 1983 and retired in 2003. When did you serve and in what branch?


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

Rustic said:


> I have yet to see proof that this story is true, and for that matter proof it is false??



Have you tried opening your eyes? lol

This is where the story is lifted from:

Fox Entertainment - Google+


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

Rustic said:


> I have yet to see proof that this story is true, and for that matter proof it is false??


I've not seen proof that the stories about the White House is just a cleverly disguised alien ship are false either.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 5, 2015)

Rustic said:


> I have yet to see proof that this story is true, and for that matter proof it is false??



I'll help you out...it's from a hoax website and there is no corroborating evidence. You really think something like this wouldn't be picked up by Faux not the news?


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I see you went with option B..... well at least no one can claim you're indecisive.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

guno said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > DOES A  4-star General in theater need to say "it's an order"??
> ...


I won't give the satisfaction to any of these right wing nuts losers here if I've served or not ... either way they will talk trash about it .. but heres what I know to be true asking is not ordering ... bedwetter who is trying to push this bull shit story hasn't a clue in what he's talking about when it come to military ... he asked if you have worn a uniform ... not if you were in the military... the reason is he wore a uniform ...I don't consider a cub scout uniform as accepted uniform ...


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I don't  know.....stories of similar policies are all over the place.
> 
> According  to this article,  the VA banned children from giving Christmas gifts to wounded veterans. EXCLUSIVE-Liberty Institute: Veterans Affairs Bans Christmas Cards to Troops over Religious Content - Breitbart



It was an overblown story hyped by The Liberty Council and Todd Starnes. The kids wanted to hand out cards to patients but the chaplain services review the cards first and hand them out to ensure people are not getting the wrong card. Christmas cards were never banned.

Todd Starnes' story is in The Opinion section of Fox News. It was his _opinion_ that cards were banned despite that not being the case.
VA hospital refuses to accept 'Merry Christmas' cards | Fox News


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2015)

Obama's war on Christmas


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


i love it ... priceless ... bedwetter "just a loud mouth chickehawk in jesusland" 
just  priceless


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't  know.....stories of similar policies are all over the place.
> ...


Yeah....they're  all hoaxes.....as are all of the scandals.  Not a smidgen  of truth to it.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I don't  know.....stories of similar policies are all over the place.
> 
> According  to this article,  the VA banned children from giving Christmas gifts to wounded veterans. EXCLUSIVE-Liberty Institute: Veterans Affairs Bans Christmas Cards to Troops over Religious Content - Breitbart


its breitbart give me a break... why don't you use whirly nut daily... or even worse newsmax


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 5, 2015)

Eric Weiss said:


> Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> 
> Per executive order,all overseas military mail will be monitored for references to Christmas, Jesus Christ, or pork products which are known to offend Muslims.
> 
> ...


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Obama's war on Christmas


The Big "O" has drawn a red line, coal in any stockings and he'll be all over Santa like a cluster bomb on an Afghan Hospital.... I'm bettin' that Obama backs down, any takers?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't  know.....stories of similar policies are all over the place.
> ...


How but Media matters?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Oh my, the foreigner has a meltdown.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It gets much worse
> ...


well its obvious now you've never been in the service


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


if you like, how about trying fact check


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

you're a crybaby and a loser; and every body knows it. you proved that the last time i kicked your ass on these boards; serial-posting "responses' long after i was gone

try to keep up with the times; what was possible and allowed even not that long ago is different now under this politically-correct douchebag Administration


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

i'm speaking to a female SFC right now who recently returned from Afghanistan; she was virtually all over the country. There are some FOBs that do what they please, and others where the commanders, either US or European, are more politically-correct and it is YES ORDERED not to make religious displays of Christianity.


libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

LOOK!!!

THE same whackjobs trying to ban any mention or display of Christianity in the public square HERE dont believe Muslims in countries where Christians are being BUTCHERED might not want to see public displays of Christianity!!!!!

(no you jackass losers i didnt say every Muslim in those countries wants to murder Christians)

seriously what a bunch of morons!!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> i'm speaking to a female SFC right now who recently returned from Afghanistan; she was virtually all over the country. There are some FOBs that do what they please, and others where the commanders, either US or European, are more politically-correct and it is YES ORDERED not to make religious displays of Christianity.
> 
> 
> libs are losers who lie to themselves


 
Now, can you tell us why they wouldn't want Christian displays in Muslim Afghanistan?


----------



## Misty (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


From my head to your post. Lol


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Jillian drive him to the  meltdown mode ... its priceless!!!


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> i'm speaking to a female SFC right now who recently returned from Afghanistan; she was virtually all over the country. There are some FOBs that do what they please, *and others where the commanders, either US or European, are more politically-correct and it is YES ORDERED not to make religious displays of Christianity.*


FYI: The would be on the local Military Commanders (which is within their authority to do) not the Administration and it doesn't have anything to do with the bogus story posted by the OP.


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> i'm speaking to a female SFC right now who recently returned from Afghanistan; she was virtually all over the country. There are some FOBs that do what they please, and others where the commanders, either US or European, are more politically-correct and it is YES ORDERED not to make religious displays of Christianity.
> 
> 
> libs are losers who lie to themselves



_If_ that is true_,_ I'm sure there was absolutely zero tactical reasoning.  Like, for example, not wanting to make an inflaming target out of the base.  Those crazy military commanders.  They're always thinking about the safety of the troops under their command.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2015)

NightFox said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's war on Christmas
> ...


 
What do you expect from a Muslim like Obama?

He hates Christmas


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

The best part of this thread is how the RW'ers chiming in are thoroughly incapable of grasping how preposterous this story is.

The truth is, the only problem the administration had with Christmas card was the insistence by conservatives that they be delivered to the military bases by Jesus riding a dinosaur.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 5, 2015)

I have not seen any more on this??

By the way getting along is waaaay over rated...


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm speaking to a female SFC right now who recently returned from Afghanistan; she was virtually all over the country. There are some FOBs that do what they please, and others where the commanders, either US or European, are more politically-correct and it is YES ORDERED not to make religious displays of Christianity.
> ...


 

who called the commanders crazy??

did i address the wisdom of it at all??? i said it's being done; and it is.

it's the Left that cant handle the truth here einstein


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Well, you are a Birther.....that says a lot.  And aren't you one of those who believes Sandy Hook was a False Flag?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> i'm speaking to a female SFC right now who recently returned from Afghanistan; she was virtually all over the country. There are some FOBs that do what they please, and others where the commanders, either US or European, are more politically-correct and it is YES ORDERED not to make religious displays of Christianity.
> 
> 
> libs are losers who lie to themselves



LOL, the made-to-order personal experience anecdote designed to reinforce an argument on an anonymous message board.

Gee, that's novel.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 5, 2015)

what would constitute a religious display of christianity? carrying a cross through the streets of kunduz? having a prayer meeting on the market square of mazar i sharif?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> The best part of this thread is how the RW'ers chiming in are thoroughly incapable of grasping how preposterous this story is.
> 
> The truth is, the only problem the administration had with Christmas card was the insistence by conservatives that they be delivered to the military bases by Jesus riding a dinosaur.


 

except that making accomodations for the host country has been going on a long time

you're a loser and a dinosaur; you only THINK  you're a "forward-looking' type. in reality you dont even know what's going on


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



The charge is that Christmas cards have been banned.  You might want to start by agreeing or disagreeing with you nutty pals.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm speaking to a female SFC right now who recently returned from Afghanistan; she was virtually all over the country. There are some FOBs that do what they please, and others where the commanders, either US or European, are more politically-correct and it is YES ORDERED not to make religious displays of Christianity.
> ...


 

what's even more novel is you actually offering ANYTHING to rebut what i've said..............which SHOULD be easy right loser???

i'll wait.................


----------



## Rustic (Nov 5, 2015)

Let's send Christmas cards and see if they are returned...


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


 

type fast

say nothing

it's what you do................................................


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> The best part of this thread is how the RW'ers chiming in are thoroughly incapable of grasping how preposterous this story is.
> 
> The truth is, the only problem the administration had with Christmas card was the insistence by conservatives that they be delivered to the military bases by Jesus riding a dinosaur.


and that was only a problem because dinosaurs are considered haram, and they did not want to offend muslims.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


A George  Soros propaganda operation.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


 

their display is what is restricted you dullard


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 5, 2015)

oh shit. they cannot display their christmas card on the local market of kandahar. what a shame, that is, after all, the designed purpose of a christmas card.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


its amazing how this fool thinks he kicked ass ... all of his sources, right wing nut job site...  or some law that didn't apply to the offese ... that's all you ever do ... you never beat me ever ...you just thought you did ... again all your sources said. "could be" "might have" "we believe" those aren't factual statements ... they are accusations .... even today your post said "urged"   I pointed it out to you thats not a order ... but still your stupidity out shined us all ... now you're  trying to claim you won  ??? your right???  thats hysterical at best

P.S,
whose crying now bedwetter??? that would be you ... try not using a source full of "could be" "might have" "we believe" as factual statements


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

Some religions are more special than others if we go by the orders coming down from our military brass.
Stars and Stripes reports that the military lifestyles in Bahrain must change for a month to abide by the Muslim holy month of Ramadan. This is the same Army that ordered the words “Merry Christmas” replaced with “Merry Holiday” and “Christmas celebration” replaced with “Holiday celebration” last Christmas.
An individual in the Army can say Christmas, but an organization in the Army can’t say “Christmas”.
Townhall reported in May 2013 that Air Force personnel cannot proselytize but can express their personal religious beliefs as long as it “does not make others uncomfortable.” That means even one person can report anyone. One soldier was told to remove his bible from his desk.
“When on duty or in an official capacity, Air Force members are free to express their personal religious beliefs as long as it does not make others uncomfortable,” one Lt. Col. Laurel Tingley said in a statement to Fox News. “Proselytizing (inducing someone to convert to one’s faith) goes over that line.”
Tingley said Air Force leaders “must avoid the actual or apparent use of their position to promote their personal religious beliefs to their subordinates or to extend preferential treatment for any religion.”
The Air Force has omitted “So Help Me God” from their oath. The Navy has eliminated the Navy Jack because it might remind people of the tea party. If a chaplain mentions anything religious or if anyone hangs Christmas decorations, it might offend an atheist or Muslim or whoever and that is now banned in many locales. In fact, the atheists want godless chaplains.
One must recall the banning of Christmas cards from children to sick vets in VA hospitals last Christmas.
We see U.S. flags being banned throughout the country and God is being removed from all public venues to whatever degree the godless can make that happen.

from the IndependentSentinel


----------



## NightFox (Nov 5, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> What do you expect from a Muslim like Obama?
> 
> *He hates Christmas*



.. and the Jews.

FYI: That nonsense about the asshole being a Muslim is bullshit, those of us in the know,  know the "O" is really a pagan idol worshiper, after all he was born in Morocco and you _know_ what they say about Moroccans.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


 

i beat you daily you dullard; deep inside you know it too



now when ARE YOU  going to get around to disproving the fact displays of Christianity are curtailed on US bases overseas???


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The best part of this thread is how the RW'ers chiming in are thoroughly incapable of grasping how preposterous this story is.
> ...



Answering only yes or no

Has the banning of Christmas cards occurred or not?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


 


A distinction without a difference

but hey that's what intellectual coward do


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! answer yes or no!1
 typical coward; cant handle facts, has to try to frame every debate or falls apart


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

two can play this

answer yes or no; are US troops making accomadations in Muslim countries regarding the displaying of Christian religious symbols/????????


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

simplistic prog cowards want to play word salad because the lose on the merits


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



I'm 81 years old.....pulled my military service in company C, 5th btn. 109th armored division in the late 50's early 60's. I was a tank commander on an M-48 medium Patton tank when I was discharged.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

The order appeared in a statement on a U.S. Central Command website, but has since disappeared.
The site reportedly said that soldiers are expected to “be familiar with host-nation customs and courtesies to help facilitate a long-lasting mutual respect with local communities.”

It also stated that “U.S. military members serving in countries that observe Ramadan are required to adhere to certain practices while outside U.S. installations.”
“Ramadan is a countrywide religious celebration,” Capt. Dan Sickles, host nation officer in-charge claimed. “Members should not make light of local customs and should also expect that during daylight hours host nation customer service will be abbreviated and less accommodating.”


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...





bedowin62 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



Answering only yes or no

Has Obama banned the military from receiving Christmas cards?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


So...your military service was when?


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

I see this thread made it home. lol


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> i'm speaking to a female SFC right now who recently returned from Afghanistan; she was virtually all over the country. There are some FOBs that do what they please, and others where the commanders, either US or European, are more politically-correct and it is YES ORDERED not to make religious displays of Christianity.
> 
> 
> libs are losers who lie to themselves


Sure.......I love anecdotes.....and from a "female SFC" no less.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



So it's cowardly to ask for a yes or no answer?

You're calling this guy a coward?

Almost $18.5 Trillion in debt. | Page 7 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

lol, too easy


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> oh shit. they cannot display their christmas card on the local market of kandahar. what a shame, that is, after all, the designed purpose of a christmas card.



What the hell do you think this country is doing....running a goddamned Christian army? Next thing you know we'll be hanging around in middle eastern countries for one purpose.....OIL! OH....'scuse me, that's why we're there. That's why we've been there since the 1930's. It's not the only place we've gone to uninvited....we have troops in 170 countries and the last time anybody surrendered to us was August, 1945.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> The order appeared in a statement on a U.S. Central Command website, *but has since disappeared*.



Maybe it ran off with your credibility.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Let's send Christmas cards and see if they are returned...


An excellent idea.....not only does it address the thread, but it is for an excellent cause too.   Bravo to you, sir!


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> who called the commanders crazy??
> 
> did i address the wisdom of it at all??? i said it's being done; and it is.
> 
> it's the Left that cant handle the truth here einstein



Make up your mind.  It's either an isidious plot by the administration to persecute Christians, or it's a tactical decision made by military commanders.  You cannot have it both ways.


----------



## hazlnut (Nov 5, 2015)

Eric Weiss said:


> Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> 
> Per executive order,all overseas military mail will be monitored for references to Christmas, Jesus Christ, or pork products which are known to offend Muslims.
> 
> ...






Question:  Why do Christians celebrate the Birth of Christ will so many pagan traditions - trees with lights, candles, Mistletoe,Presents?

Which brings me to my second question:  Why do Christians use two pagan symbols (rabbits and eggs) to celebrate Easter a holiday that changes date according to pagan spring festival traditions?


Given that two major "Christian" holidays are basically pagan co-opted holidays why do they "go to war" over celebrating Christmas it as if they made it up or it has anything to do with the Birth of Christ?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

Campbell said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Campbell said:
> ...


Isn't it odd, Campbell, how Bedwetter keeps asking us about our service yet he will not answer in kind?   As a fellow vet, you and I know what that means, don't we?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> The order appeared in a statement on a U.S. Central Command website,* but has since disappeared.*
> The site reportedly said that soldiers are expected to “be familiar with host-nation customs and courtesies to help facilitate a long-lasting mutual respect with local communities.”
> 
> It also stated that “U.S. military members serving in countries that observe Ramadan are required to adhere to certain practices while outside U.S. installations.”
> “Ramadan is a countrywide religious celebration,” Capt. Dan Sickles, host nation officer in-charge claimed. “Members should not make light of local customs and should also expect that during daylight hours host nation customer service will be abbreviated and less accommodating.”


Well.  Isn't that CONVEEEEEEEEENIENT?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

Never forget...

the Christian conservatives want this army back:


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Question:  Why do Christians celebrate the Birth of Christ will so many pagan traditions - trees with lights, candles, Mistletoe,Presents?
> 
> Which brings me to my second question:  Why do Christians use two pagan symbols (rabbits and eggs) to celebrate Easter a holiday that changes date according to pagan spring festival traditions?
> 
> ...



This is not a thread about the merits of Christianity.  There is a forum for such discussions.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Eric Weiss said:
> 
> 
> > Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> ...


Love the pic of Santa....I guess he really is the reason for the season after all.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



lol, I've been told more than once by RWnuts that my own service didn't count because I was drafted.

THAT is the kind of people we are dealing with.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Never forget...
> 
> the Christian conservatives want this army back:


Speaking of never forgetting.   Happy Guy Fawkes Day...when Catholics tried to blow up the House of Parliament in 1605.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

Campbell said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Campbell said:
> ...


So, what combat experience  do you have?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Campbell said:
> ...


I've had RWrs, on several occasions comment why I couldn't get a "real job" when I've talked about my military service.  And of course, anyone here long enough remembers when Seawytch and I have been denigrated because we "lied" to get into the military.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


What combat experience do YOU have?


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

you told on yourself when you ackowledged you were in before soldiers were doing year-long boots on the ground tours in Muslim countries, idiot

as for me not saying what unit i'm in, or was in...................

guess what i'm wearing RIGHT NOW???
HINT: it has patches and stuff on it

 another item you losers might not know about; these days you just dont advertise what your unit is, or any information that could tell where you live or can be found exactly



idiots and hypocrites


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


It's interesting to see what you need to convince yourself of to maintain some kind of self-esteem......"Look at me!   I am an anonymous message board WINNAH!"


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

our military makes accomodations in host countries for the religion of the people there, ESPECIALLY FOR MUSLIMS

 yes that DOES include restrictions on the open displays of cards, crucifixes and other symbols of Christianity on some bases


you losers lost this argument long ago; but true to form you just cant admit it

Progs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.
> ...


Agreed Stephanie! To see the effect a Christmas card can have on most of our soldiers one should see a film on Netflix:  _The Christmas Card.

Based upon a true story. _

The movie ranked as Hallmark Channel's highest-ever-rated telecast to the date of its premiere. The network also ranked #1 in Prime Time that day, making it the most-watched telecast on basic cable for the day.


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


 


YAWN

 again, prove displays of Christian symbols arent restricted on US military bases overseas in Muslim countries


is that so hard to do/?

 do YOU lack self-esteem??

isnt this your opportunity to put me in my place?

 i'm checking in here idiot; waiting for you to prove i'm wrong

lol


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

maybe i should come back in a few minutes. loser

i have other threads to comment on...............


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> guess what i'm wearing RIGHT NOW???
> HINT: it has patches and stuff on it


----------



## bedowin62 (Nov 5, 2015)

incredibly i can offer you a LEFT-WING SOURCE that THINKS it is rebutting this point; but read it and you will see IT ACTUALLY MAKES THE POINT FOR THE OTHER SIDE, CONFIRMING THE PRACTICE.....................

 but it just cries that it has been happening before obama

which is expected given that the article is from FACTCHECK.ORG, which loves obama given that it is a part of the ANNENBURG FOUNDATION obama once WORKED FOR


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> you told on yourself when you ackowledged you were in before soldiers were doing year-long boots on the ground tours in Muslim countries, idiot
> 
> as for me not saying what unit i'm in, or was in...................
> 
> ...


Oh cool...patches and stuff.    Right.  Like any REAL military member will say they are wearing something with "patches and stuff".   

And just to add, we never ever asked you what unit you were in....just asked when you served and what branch.  Apparently you don't even know the difference between asking what branch someone is in and what unit.    

Very cool that being a paid RW shill on this message board, you get patches and stuff.   Would that be kind of like BSA merit badges?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> maybe i should come back in a few minutes. loser
> 
> i have other threads to comment on...............


Yes...you've got to earn that posting pay...got to earn those badges and stuff.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > you told on yourself when you ackowledged you were in before soldiers were doing year-long boots on the ground tours in Muslim countries, idiot
> ...


The rw doesn't  pay anyone to be a shill here.

RW'S do it for free. 

The left  has to pay theirs  to act like they aren't  being paid


----------



## jillian (Nov 5, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Short drive


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



Good Point!
There was no hot war or police action going on while I was serving but I was trained and ready. I was in the regular army in 1957/58 and stayed in the Tennessee national guards till 1963. I enjoyed the service. I was an employee of Union Carbide and their policy at that time allowed me military leave during which time my military pay was supplemented so that I continued to draw what would have been my salary if I had been working at my regular duties. That was back in the day when we had a middle class. I'll give you odds that now companies terminate the employment of anyone on active duty in the military.....at least I haven't heard otherwise. It just occurred to me that in those days the draft was active so that might have had a bearing on those kinds of benefits.


----------



## guno (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...





Stephanie said:


> do you know for a fact the article isn't TRUE?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Prove it.



> The left  has to pay theirs  to act like they aren't  being paid


Prove it.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

Campbell said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Campbell said:
> ...


A business cannot blatantly fire you or lay you off if you are on your military duty.  But it wouldn't surprise me if they have ways around that.   I had a friend who worked for the city of San Jose as an engineer....he went to an interview for a higher paying position in the department.  During the interview, one of the interviewers asked him if his reserve duty would adversely affect him doing his job.  He smiled and asked when they wanted him to start work.......the question was illegal to ask and if they didn't hire him after that, he would sue..........and win.


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes....he would win and that's as it should be.


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> A business cannot blatantly fire you or lay you off if you are on your military duty.  But it wouldn't surprise me if they have ways around that.   I had a friend who worked for the city of San Jose as an engineer....he went to an interview for a higher paying position in the department.  During the interview, one of the interviewers asked him if his reserve duty would adversely affect him doing his job.  He smiled and asked when they wanted him to start work.......the question was illegal to ask and if they didn't hire him after that, he would sue..........and win.



When a person joins the military it is generally treated as a voluntary resignation from your position.  Employers are not obligated to maintain your employment status while you are on military service.  What actually happens is that members of the military generally have a _right to re-employment_ after their service is completed, or (if in the Reserves or National Guard) after their deployment is over and they come back home.  This is not automatic and the service member must comply with some minor stipulations; you must give advance notice to your employer that you are leaving for military service, your service must be honorable, you must be timely in reporting back to your former employer, and you must be separated from your former employer for no more than five years.  In addition to the right to re-employment employers are prohibited from discriminating against employees on account of their military service, to including consideration for promotions or raises, or from taking adverse action against an individual, such as terminating someone on account of their impending departure for military service.

That being said, employers retain the right to make terminate employment for any other lawful reason.  And where employers generally have a right to terminate an employee for no reason at all, the employer can still legally terminate the employee.  The primary legal recourse for an employee who believes they have been terminated based on illegal discrimination would be to file a lawsuit, where the terminated employee would have the burden of proof to support the claim of discrimination.  Employers can successfully defeat a discrimination claim, even if the reason for termination was in fact discriminatory, by progressing an employee through standard disciplinary/documentation measures for poor performance and/or misconduct.

Generally speaking, most employers can "trump up" adequate grounds to initiate disciplinary actions fairly easily.  This can be something as simple as documenting an employee for being 5 minutes late.  As long as the employer adheres to the company's standard policies for disciplinary action, and adequately covers itself from providing ammunition the employee can use to demonstrate or imply discrimination, it is extremely unlikely that an employee would be able to bring a successful claim.


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > A business cannot blatantly fire you or lay you off if you are on your military duty.  But it wouldn't surprise me if they have ways around that.   I had a friend who worked for the city of San Jose as an engineer....he went to an interview for a higher paying position in the department.  During the interview, one of the interviewers asked him if his reserve duty would adversely affect him doing his job.  He smiled and asked when they wanted him to start work.......the question was illegal to ask and if they didn't hire him after that, he would sue..........and win.
> ...



That last paragraph describes the kind of crap that company management gets away with these days. I would have liked to see them try something like that back when we had unions and earned enough to call ourselves "Middle Class." You Know....back before Reagan and the Bushes:

















*..........................Total U S Debt...........................*

09/30/2014 $17,824,071,380,733.82 
09/30/2013 $16,738,183,526,697.32 
09/30/2012 $16,066,241,407,385.89 
09/30/2011 $14,790,340,328,557.15 
09/30/2010 $13,561,623,030,891.79 
09/30/2009 $11,909,829,003,511.75*(80% Of All Debt Across 232 Years Borrowed By Reagan And Bushes)*
09/30/2008 $10,024,724,896,912.49*(Times Square Debt Clock Modified To Accommodate Tens of Trillions)*
09/30/2007 $9,007,653,372,262.48
09/30/2006 $8,506,973,899,215.23
09/30/2005 $7,932,709,661,723.50
09/30/2004 $7,379,052,696,330.32
09/30/2003 $6,783,231,062,743.62*(Second Bush Tax Cuts Enacted Using Reconciliation)*
09/30/2002 $6,228,235,965,597.16
09/30/2001 $5,807,463,412,200.06*(First Bush Tax Cuts Enacted Using Reconciliation)*
09/30/2000 $5,674,178,209,886.86*(Administration And Congress Arguing About How To Use Surplus)*
09/30/1999 $5,656,270,901,615.43*(First Surplus Generated...On Track To Pay Off Debt By 2012)*
09/30/1998 $5,526,193,008,897.62
09/30/1997 $5,413,146,011,397.34
09/30/1996 $5,224,810,939,135.73
09/29/1995 $4,973,982,900,709.39
09/30/1994 $4,692,749,910,013.32
09/30/1993 $4,411,488,883,139.38*(Bill Clinton Raised Top Marginal Tax Rates)* 
*(Debt Quadrupled By Reagan/Bush41)*
09/30/1992 $4,064,620,655,521.66
09/30/1991 $3,665,303,351,697.03
09/28/1990 $3,233,313,451,777.25
09/29/1989 $2,857,430,960,187.32
09/30/1988 $2,602,337,712,041.16
09/30/1987 $2,350,276,890,953.00
09/30/1986 $2,125,302,616,658.42
09/30/1985 $1,823,103,000,000.00
09/30/1984 $1,572,266,000,000.00
09/30/1983 $1,377,210,000,000.00
09/30/1982 $1,142,034,000,000.00*(Total Debt Passes $1Trillion)(Reagan Slashed Tax Rates To Pre Depression Levels)*
09/30/1981 $997,855,000,000.00


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 5, 2015)

Campbell said:


> That last paragraph describes the kind of crap that company management gets away with these days.



You're right, they get away with it.  And who lets them get away with it?  The very workers who agreed to take the job at a low price.


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > That last paragraph describes the kind of crap that company management gets away with these days.
> ...



Yeah...because every time a work group decides to vote in a union the primary organizers are methodically fired. Goddam companies have gotten away with bloody murder for over thirty years. If I was fifty instead of 80 I'd begin a movement to organize workers all over the world and put a stop to what's going on. A global organized work force would put a stop to this bullshit. When adjusted for inflation the lower half of ordinary American workers are earning less than they were in the 1970's. That's Just Not Right. *Notice the upper 1% line and where it was headed at the end of Clinton's two terms just before George W. Bush cut taxes in 2001 and 2003 and proceeded to borrow $6 trillion from foreign banks to cover his increased spending:*


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 5, 2015)

I just can wait for this bunch of Progressive PUKES to be gone from our lives and hope the people have has enough of them when it's time to vote in 2016

a bunch of American hating sickos running our country


----------



## The VOR (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I just can wait for this bunch of Progressive PUKES to be gone from our lives and hope the people have has enough of them when it's time to vote in 2016
> 
> a bunch of American hating sickos running our country


You are totally clueless, LOL.


----------



## PlainDarkSeadan (Nov 5, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.


FALSE: Obama Launches First Salvo in War on Christmas


----------



## PlainDarkSeadan (Nov 5, 2015)

False.
FALSE: Obama Launches First Salvo in War on Christmas


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 5, 2015)

PlainDarkSeadan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.
> ...



Snopes is a Soros plot.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 5, 2015)

PlainDarkSeadan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.
> ...


Why am I not shocked...
.


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2015)

PlainDarkSeadan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need some independent confirmation on this, and I very much hope the story is wrong.
> ...




But, but the Liberty Institute’s Director of Litigation, Hyman Stratcher, said otherwise. lol


----------



## jillian (Nov 5, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> PlainDarkSeadan said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I don't know what you're shocked about... they didn't even give us a chance to bet on how early they would start the war on Christmas silliness. this must be a new record.


----------



## playtime (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I just can wait for this bunch of Progressive PUKES to be gone from our lives and hope the people have has enough of them when it's time to vote in 2016
> 
> a bunch of American hating sickos running our country



silly you.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I just can wait for this bunch of Progressive PUKES to be gone from our lives and hope the people have has enough of them when it's time to vote in 2016
> 
> a bunch of American hating sickos running our country


Stephanie hates the Middle Class and wants it completely destroyed.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 5, 2015)

Appears this is an "Onion" type site who's whole purpose is to spoof FoxNews and make conservatives go crazy. 

www.tdalliance.com

That "story" is right above THIS one.. 







Can't make HONEST attacks on Conservatives -- so the 3 leftists with a sense of humor stated a parody website..


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 5, 2015)

And Jillian -- For the Record -- THIS war on Christmas scuffle was started by "your side".. 

At least the site is somewhat funny... No where near the Onion and with a venomous focused hate for FoxNews


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 5, 2015)

Campbell said:


> Yeah...because every time a work group decides to vote in a union the primary organizers are methodically fired.



What the Hell are you talking about?  Did you, or did you not receive a _job offer_ for your current position?

Did you, or did you not, agree to the job in exchange to a specific amount of pay?

If you want more money, learn to become a better negotiator.


----------



## jillian (Nov 5, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> And Jillian -- For the Record -- THIS war on Christmas scuffle was started by "your side"..
> 
> At least the site is somewhat funny... No where near the Onion and with a venomous focused hate for FoxNews



No. Bill o'Reilly starts it every year.


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 5, 2015)

jillian said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > And Jillian -- For the Record -- THIS war on Christmas scuffle was started by "your side"..
> ...



Is Bill O'Reilly anyone's side?  He's more like the kid who got picked dead last in kickball, and just kinda floats around aimlessly in the outfield, running every which direction everyone else runs.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2015)

jillian said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PlainDarkSeadan said:
> ...


I'm not impressed unless they parade out the War on Christmas BEFORE WalMart parades out their Christmas decorations.


----------



## Campbell (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I just can wait for this bunch of Progressive PUKES to be gone from our lives and hope the people have has enough of them when it's time to vote in 2016
> 
> a bunch of American hating sickos running our country



I've gottcher progressive puke a schwanging. All in the world modern Republicans stand for is tax cuts for the wealthy. That damned Cruz is already talking about a flat tax. What a flat tax means in practice is a 10%-15% tax cut for the wealthy and adding taxes to the lowest earners in the country. Percentage wise the lowest earners in the country are already paying more taxes. Taxes they pay every day are totally insignificant to a rich person but to an average person added together all the taxes, fees, etc. add up to a much higher percentage of their income.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 5, 2015)

War On Christmas Darling


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


bedwetter is so full of himself its a wonder he doesn't explode ... Bedwetter at the top of the page each and every day after I leave the site I look see who responded ... you being the most responder to my post tells us all who the reral serial poster here is and that would be you .... I realize its the next day, but the very first 4 alerts are yours so now Im'responding and you can't stand that fact...


----------



## bodecea (Nov 6, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


I wondered about that until he himself provided the clue one day.  He gets paid to post here.  Whoever is doing it should ask for their money back.  Quantity isn't quality.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 6, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> incredibly i can offer you a LEFT-WING SOURCE that THINKS it is rebutting this point; but read it and you will see IT ACTUALLY MAKES THE POINT FOR THE OTHER SIDE, CONFIRMING THE PRACTICE.....................
> 
> but it just cries that it has been happening before obama
> 
> which is expected given that the article is from FACTCHECK.ORG, which loves obama given that it is a part of the ANNENBURG FOUNDATION obama once WORKED FOR


fact check.org has nothing to do with obama ...fact check.org is a conservative site... the only thing that ANNENBURG FOUNDATION has in comon is obama worked for their operation in chicago, not philadelphia ... chicago has nothing to do with finding facts... what they did was help poor people thats it ...  the only thing they have in common is the name, you Idiot


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 he's not very bright ... what he does is get articles or laws that might pertain to the subject .... then says see they did it ... never mind the facts he gives are full of "could have" "might be"  then has the gual to come back the next day and say he kicked your ass ... when you clearly pointed his inaccuracies .... when you do that bedwetter then he ask you what uniform did you wear... as if that really matters in a discussion ... bedwetter does it just so he can call you a liar or some sort of nasty remark... thats all he has he then thinks he's got your goat... when he has made a total fool of himself he then runs off to a different board ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > you told on yourself when you ackowledged you were in before soldiers were doing year-long boots on the ground tours in Muslim countries, idiot
> ...


yeah he has his patch that say bobcat ... that the badge you get when you join the cub scouts... he has his bear badge too ... it shows everyone  he made it to the 3 grade  ... still wondering when bedwetter is ever going to get his GED


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 6, 2015)

Campbell said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Campbell said:
> ...


did time at Ladd Air force s base 1957 to 1960 ATC that was a fun time


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 6, 2015)

Having stopped sending Christmas cards to people back in 1969, I guess that i can't get too excited about it, even if it were true, which it is not....


----------



## Campbell (Nov 6, 2015)

billyerock1991 said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yep....after we got our feet on the ground at Ft. Bliss we figured out ways to spend nearly all our off hours/days in Juarez Mexico. Those little 16-17 year old senoritas were jail bait in the U S but fair game over there. The sad thing was that 2/3 of them were working girls. I guess the poverty over there guided many people to do things they might not have normally considered. Anyway there was this one full sized restaurant/café over there which served an unbelievably delicious meal on Sundays for $1.00 American. We had a crew which showed up over there every week.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 6, 2015)

Campbell said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Campbell said:
> ...


Was at Ft Bliss one winter weekend in 81...our flight crew got into a fight with some locals at a McDonalds when we flew in too late to catch any food on base.    One of us was a Marine 1st LT black belt.   It was a slaughter....lol.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 7, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


did he kick some guys ass with a bob cat patch and a funky blue hat with a real shot brim ???? must of been bedwetter


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Eric Weiss said:
> 
> 
> > ...*Christmas, Jesus Christ, or pork products which are known to offend Muslims.*
> ...




That would have to include you, since you are obviously as bad as any.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 7, 2015)

Eric Weiss said:


> Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> 
> Per executive order,all overseas military mail will be monitored for references to Christmas, Jesus Christ, or pork products which are known to offend Muslims.
> 
> ...



That's not the font that Fox uses in its on screen text.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 7, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Eric Weiss said:
> 
> 
> > Obama’s military command will prevent delivery of Christmas cards being sent from families to their servicemen loved ones overseas spokesmen for The Pentagon said today. The White House claims that traditional Christmas greetings wish will upset Muslims in host countries and will have to convicted and returned to the sender.
> ...



If there were the slightest evidence it was actually happening, perhaps.

Essentially, this is you gobbling a brain dead conspiracy without fact checking it first.


----------

